# Measured Miles



## jimmys

Over the last 120 years measured miles were used to test the speed of ships.
On the Clyde we had three.

1) The Arran Mile which was a double mile situated off Glen Sannox in Arran.
2) The Skelmorlie Mile which was a single mile situated just south of Wemyss Bay ferry terminal.
3) The Gareloch Mile which was two half miles and goodness knows where it was I dont know if there is any trace left.

The Skelmorlie mile is the only one I have heard being in use in the last 20 years and has now fallen into disrepair.

Is there any of these trials areas left around the UK coast.

regards


----------



## gdynia

There used to be a one in the River Tyne area don't know if it is still in use now


----------



## Ron Stringer

gdynia said:


> There used to be a one in the River Tyne area don't know if it is still in use now


The one you are thinking of was the Newbiggin mile, north of the Tyne and off the village of (would you believe it?) Newbiggin-by-the-Sea. Newbiggin is about half way between Blyth and Cresswell.

Don't know if it was still in use. For larger vessels it had the disadvantage that the sea there is relatively shallow, which sometimes prevented them from reaching their full (calculated) speed. In such cases we all got an extended 'holiday' on trials, when the vessel went round to alternative measured miles in the deeper water of the Clyde or the Norwegian coast.


----------



## Derek Roger

There was one in the Tay Estuary used by the Caledon Yard in the 60s .

Derek


----------



## gdynia

Hi Ron know Newbiggin well I was brought up a bit further up the coast at Craster


----------



## Noddy-Billing

There is one on the South-East Cornwall coast, near Looe, which is maintained by the Ministry of Defence ( Navy), principally for ships finishing refit at Devonport Naval Base and Dockyard.


----------



## jimmys

I see the one near Looe now.

Between Tolland Bay and Hannafore, difficult to spot with the map flak of the coastal path. The beacons are called landmarks.

regards


----------



## ajblack

There is one between Avoch and Inverness. I remember it being pointed out to me. It is marked on the Black Isle just past Munlochy Bay


----------



## Derek Roger

ajblack said:


> There is one between Avoch and Inverness. I remember it being pointed out to me. It is marked on the Black Isle just past Munlochy Bay


Thats unusual ?? as there are no local shipyards ?? Was it used by fishing boats perhaps ??

Cheers Derek 
I will have a look in June / July .


----------



## ajblack

Derek Roger said:


> Thats unusual ?? as there are no local shipyards ?? Was it used by fishing boats perhaps ??
> 
> Cheers Derek
> I will have a look in June / July .


It could well have been. It is an ex fisherman friend of mine who pointed it out to me on our way up the Beauly Firth one day.

As regards shipyards, see extract below

'Early occupations in Inverness were those of the thriving Scottish coastal burgh. There were soapworks, brickworks, a thread-works employing bleachers, spinners and dyers throughout the Highlands, whisky stills and breweries. Inverness silver work was highly thought of.
Additionally there was a strong trading community with ships plying between the town and Baltic and Mediterranean ports, carrying raw goods like timber, fish, skins and returning with flax, iron, glass and wines. Fishing was for many years important, salmon-netting on the river estuary, and the herring fisheries. Along with this came boat-building which expanded into the construction of larger vessels and lasted until after World War II.'


----------



## tom e kelso

Although the present "Admiralty" Measured Mile, situated on the northeast of Arran is actually two nautical miles long, the original "Mile" was only one nautical mile long and was situated one mile south. of the present facility. The current southern set of sighting poles, was originally the northern set, which was partnered with a set situated towards the northern end of the village of Corrie [ the wooden stump was still visible on the shore about ten years ago ] This southern "mile" was superceded by the present set in 1916, apparently to obviate damage from the wash of the battle-cruisers then coming on line.


----------



## Ray Mac

Ron Stringer said:


> The one you are thinking of was the Newbiggin mile, north of the Tyne and off the village of (would you believe it?) Newbiggin-by-the-Sea. Newbiggin is about half way between Blyth and Cresswell.
> 
> Don't know if it was still in use. For larger vessels it had the disadvantage that the sea there is relatively shallow, which sometimes prevented them from reaching their full (calculated) speed. In such cases we all got an extended 'holiday' on trials, when the vessel went round to alternative measured miles in the deeper water of the Clyde or the Norwegian coast.


Done a few ship's trials from the Tyne Wear and Tees, When we had shipbuilders(Thumb) only time we went to Noggie coast was on the Seawell and servicer(Thumb)


----------

